# Plattekill 2/27



## adamti91 (Feb 28, 2010)

5' of heavy pow from the last few days. brought the board back from oregon for this, been riding mt. bachelor and willamette pass all year so i was stoked to come home and ride platty. Woods were unridable in most places, there were some tracked out runs that you could fly through in the woods but if you dug an edge you were done for in 5' of heavy stuff. Had to hike out a few times but when you found lines it was nice, woods should be great in a few days once they get a little more tracked. Trails were fun, great conditions and tons of pow to be found. Snowing all day, left a nice soft layer on top of the heavy stuff. Did laps on the double and messed around in the woods a little but mostly stuck to the trails. Never seen Plattekill this packed, got up late at 11 ish and had to park on the access road with a few hundred other people. Finally Plattekill gets some love, best terrain in the 'skills. A little aggravating was how they were checking passes and LEASHES like crazy, kind of rediculous on a mountain like Plattekill. Great day nonetheless good to get some east coast boarding in before heading back to school.

Pics from the cell phone don't do it justice, there is so much snow up there. Should be in great shape for spring, won't be around to ride it though, will just have to settle for mt. bachelor .


----------



## Philpug (Feb 28, 2010)

Readheaded Slut? my kinda tail...err trail.


----------



## ta&idaho (Feb 28, 2010)

I was up there as well, and your report nailed it.  Fun day, deep heavy snow, Plattekill infrastructure a bit overwhelmed by the number of people (and depth of the snow...the triple kept stopping because people were digging their tips into the snow...and the seat height was probably 4 inches).  Runs were packed powder fun, trees were virtually impossible for me to ski (except a few intermittent lines), and the snow everywhere was soft but heavy (almost slushy in texture, the water content was so high).  Had a blast ripping the hacked up trails and sweating through my one-too-many layers, but the day definitely wore my buddy and I out.  Even with a few hiccups (waited about 20 minutes to park, on the access road), Plattekill makes you smile.  Definitely one of my favorite mountains in the country.

I'll try and upload a few pics tomorrow from work (having some issues with our wireless access at home).


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 1, 2010)

Here are few pics from Saturday at Plattekill.

Tracked, hacked, and packed powder on all the trails:













Deep, heavy untracked in the woods (fyi...those are 52" poles):


----------



## adamti91 (Mar 1, 2010)

nice pics, woods will be very very fun next weekend up at plattekill, probably the best early march coverage up there in awhile.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Mar 1, 2010)

One of the best ski days I have ever had.   I made the mistake of skiing onto the untracked gently sloped blue "Just do it".  After 30 minutes of wading a hundred yards through chest deep snow I made it to the slightly more traveled blue "switchback" and escaped.


----------



## dmc (Mar 2, 2010)

YardSaleDad said:


> One of the best ski days I have ever had.   I made the mistake of skiing onto the untracked gently sloped blue "Just do it".  After 30 minutes of wading a hundred yards through chest deep snow I made it to the slightly more traveled blue "switchback" and escaped.



Why would you ski a gently sloped blue trail on a deep powder day???    Don't you understand the nature of snow?

You guys crack me up...


----------



## kingslug (Mar 2, 2010)

Blockbuster, Plunge, northface,just look for little double diamonds.....


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> Why would you ski a gently sloped blue trail on a deep powder day???    Don't you understand the nature of snow?
> 
> You guys crack me up...



Cut him some slack.  All of the steeper trails were hacked up pretty good by Saturday mid-day (if not earlier...I'm guessing several had actually been groomed at some point fairly late in the week...especially North Face and the Face), and the steeper woods require some pretty serious skill  to ski in those conditions.  Deep, heavy snow requires momentum, which can be difficult to sustain in dense trees.  Plenty of experienced powder skiers at Plattekill this weekend, and not a lot of pretty-looking tracks through the woods.    If I'm thinking of the right run, "Just Do It" is little more than a traverse to Freefall, Blockbuster, and tree lines between those runs.  Forgive a guy giddy from his first hit of multi-feet powder for succombing to the allure of a too-untracked-to-be-true stretch of snow.


----------



## dmc (Mar 2, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Cut him some slack.  All of the steeper trails were hacked up pretty good by Saturday mid-day (if not earlier...I'm guessing several had actually been groomed at some point fairly late in the week...especially North Face and the Face), and the steeper woods require some pretty serious skill  to ski in those conditions.  Deep, heavy snow requires momentum, which can be difficult to sustain in dense trees.  Plenty of experienced powder skiers at Plattekill this weekend, and not a lot of pretty-looking tracks through the woods.    If I'm thinking of the right run, "Just Do It" is little more than a traverse to Freefall, Blockbuster, and tree lines between those runs.  Forgive a guy giddy from his first hit of multi-feet powder for succombing to the allure of a too-untracked-to-be-true stretch of snow.




Forgive me...  I'm just a "Joey" from Hunter... What do I know 

Does seem pretty lame to me..  But - i guess we all have to start somewhere...

I was super cautious in the trees at Hunter..  Speed in tight trees and thick snow could add up to some bad things...


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> Forgive me...  I'm just a "Joey" from Hunter... What do I know



Don't need to convince me--Hunter produces some sick skiers and riders.  That said, you're all a bunch of jerks.  ;-)


----------



## dmc (Mar 2, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Don't need to convince me--Hunter produces some sick skiers and riders.  That said, you're all a bunch of jerks.  ;-)



We are...


----------



## YardSaleDad (Mar 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> Why would you ski a gently sloped blue trail on a deep powder day???


  You had to be there, but a 15 year old son was involved.


----------



## dmc (Mar 2, 2010)

YardSaleDad said:


> You had to be there, but a 15 year old son was involved.



Your 15 year old can't ski tough trails?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> Why would you ski a gently sloped blue trail on a deep powder day???    Don't you understand the nature of snow?
> 
> You guys crack me up...





dmc said:


> Forgive me...  I'm just a "Joey" from Hunter... What do I know
> 
> Does seem pretty lame to me..  But - i guess we all have to start somewhere...
> 
> I was super cautious in the trees at Hunter..  Speed in tight trees and thick snow could add up to some bad things...





dmc said:


> Your 15 year old can't ski tough trails?


----------



## dmc (Mar 2, 2010)

2knees said:


>



yeah... like he said... We hunter people are a bunch of "Joeys"....


----------



## YardSaleDad (Mar 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> yeah... like he said... We hunter people are a bunch of "Joeys"....



I didn't say that.  For an IT guy you seem to have a poor grasp of sets, subsets and supersets.


----------



## dmc (Mar 2, 2010)

YardSaleDad said:


> I didn't say that.  For an IT guy you seem to have a poor grasp of sets, subsets and supersets.




I'm off now... Drinking at the hotel bar... 



> Hunter dropped the ball too often. Between, broken lifts, herd service, and the Joeys I'm done.


----------

